# I think my p is starving itself to death



## DeChezz (Dec 28, 2003)

It's been about 2 months now, and my 4½ inch gold spilo hasn't eaten a thing. I was told that piranha's can go a few months without eating, but i'm starting to get worried. My p is starting to look really skinny. i can see his skeleton.

The water temp and ph levels are fine. I've tried changing the decor around and also have done water changes. Nothing has worked. He still won't eat. I'm afraid he's going to starve himself to death. Are there any suggestions of what i can do? please help.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

What are you feeding him? Has he eaten anything since you bought him? Oh and how are your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Have you tried feeders?
I've got one rhom that stopped eating fro a couple weeks for no apparent reason and I tossed some feeders in at about day 10 and it was a couple days after b4 he ate. Try shrimp too , try cutting in strips vs chunks


----------



## DeChezz (Dec 28, 2003)

he was eating feeders on a regular basis, then one day he just stopped.

nitrate and nitrite levels are fine.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you tried expenisve "feeders" like plecos and exos? The Ps always seem to eat them even though you dont want them to.







Well.. Just try to toss in some gold fish into your tank and keep them there. Eventually he'll eat them. Have you ever fed him anything other than feeders?


----------



## DeChezz (Dec 28, 2003)

i've tried feeding him bloodworms, raw chicken, raw beef, and also frozen shrimp. He didn;t really like the beef or chicken. He only ate a little bit of the shrimp. He prefers feeders.

i put a pleco in the tank about a week ago. He hasn't touched it. I also have some baby platties in there. He hasn't touched them.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

throw in some beef heart, they love that sh*t, or put in a feew worms from the bait shop, your ammonia level is at 0,

I noticed that my rhom wont eat if the light on the tank is on? iis your lights on the tank? or the tank in sunlight, Ive also noticed that the rhom and reds, prefer alot of plants overtop of them, or alot of ornaments in the water so theyre not stressed, Im not a fish pro,

but maybe if you always fed them feeders, somehow the fish got sic,

goto the store and grab some meds to make the fish get better, most meds will cure like 15 different diseases in fish.... dump some of that in, and see what happens... wait a 3 days and throw in some raw meat..

???

maybe that might work.

Malice


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

My Spilo did the same thing when I 1st got him. He loosened up after a while. He'll come around b4 u know it.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Hope he eats soon bro!! Dnt wna lose him eh?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

try the whole cutting off the tail of the feeder thing see if it werks for u


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

my spilo goes through weird phases like yours, just keep trying and he'll be okay


----------



## ajaxtheknight (Oct 24, 2003)

This may sound a little cruel but After two months of not eating it is time for something drastic. I had a friend with a similar problem with one of his rhoms. He thought it was gonna die it was so skinny. So he actually caught his fish picked it up and put the feeder in his mouth the fish bit at it a couple times and down it went. i thought it kind of stupid at the time(picking up a live piranha) but im pretty shure now it saved the fishes life. Now I am not a excactly a big fan of this but it is apossible suggestion, I mean 2 months is a long time. Btw how big is the spilo.


----------

